# Anyone want to play guess that wood?



## bhatleberg (Jan 7, 2022)

Spent part of tonight cutting material. I didn't expect much of the little chunks of trunk these came from, but i think they turned out looking kind of cool. Anyone want to play guess that wood? 

I'll put up a picture of a few knife blocks when this is done - winner gets their choice of a knife block or a few of these blanks as desired.

If needed, I'll start posting clues tomorrow afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2022)

Poplar?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2022)

Hawthorn


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 7, 2022)

Nah, never seen anyone use this stuff before. Usually too small.

I live in the Northeast, and I cut the material this summer at an old home site. Best guess is that it was about 50y old.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 8, 2022)

This is likely a flowering shrub. I haven't cut enough shrubs to know which one has the darkened heartwood. You didn't keep any of the mid size branch/trunks, did you? It may, with that slow older growth, be a prime candidate for trading with Taiwan for bows...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 8, 2022)

Rose of Sharon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 8, 2022)

Bingo - Mr. Peet for the win! Rose of Sharon it is.

I never had the chance to cut one down that had any clean length to it before. Maybe because these were abandoned and not pruned for a long time, this one was basically a clump of 25' poles, each about 4" across at the base. So I brought a few trunk pieces home. Too soft for bow material, I think - just got surprised that it looked kind of neat.

I will post a few blanks as prize - take your pick.

Deprived me of my opportunity to give a literary clue, though - I was going to go back to high school and try "Steinbeck named a character after it..."

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 8, 2022)

So...I think you like sample size better than knife blank size? I don't really cut to sample size, but I tried to pull some material that was at least wider - these are between 2-4". Here's pics of chittum, desert ironwood (both of these just rough sanded but will pop more when cleaned up), stabilized hackberry, stabilized koa, and stabilized mango. If you like, pick one, pm me your address, and I'll send your way.

Thanks for playing!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 8, 2022)

Brian,

You should have ignored my response foe a little while to encourage more responses or discounted Paul and I to start. I just responded without thought. If no one is pissed at me for participating, I would gladly cover shipping for the 'chittum'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 8, 2022)

No worries - you got it!

I will ship Thursday. No need for you to cover shipping - my pleasure!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 8, 2022)

I acknowledged defeat and saw no one else chime in... looks like a fair win if you have no competition!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2022)

Very cool gesture Brian!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 8, 2022)

Very pretty wood - both the mystery pieces and the prize. That last piece is especially cool.


----------



## Byron Barker (Jan 8, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Rose of Sharon


Holy crap! I’ve never even heard of that. Skilled!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 8, 2022)

Byron Barker said:


> Holy crap! I’ve never even heard of that. Skilled!


This is what it looks like blooming

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Jan 8, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> This is what it looks like blooming
> 
> View attachment 220560


I guess we have a similar one native in Taiwan: hibiscus taiwanensis. Feel like I’ve seen the flowers before. Can’t remember where


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 9, 2022)

Byron Barker said:


> I guess we have a similar one native in Taiwan: hibiscus taiwanensis. Feel like I’ve seen the flowers before. Can’t remember where


Probably close relative. Hibiscus Syriacus

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 18, 2022)

Prize arrived today in tact, Thank You for allowing me to participate. Next time I shall read into the forum a bit more before responding and allow others the chance for success.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Prize arrived today in tact, Thank You for allowing me to participate. Next time I shall read into the forum a bit more before responding and allow others the chance for success.


Well, I would never have guessed it. I think your win was fair and square.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

